# Ich kann DVD Brenner nicht an Asus P5B anschließen



## Arachnoo (8. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon Titel sagt ich schaffe es nicht. Ich hab mit 40 Poligen IDE Kabel versucht es geht, aber dann kann ich nicht brennen. Mit 80 Poligen Kabel wird der Brenner nich mal erkannt.

Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Lösung für dieses Problem. Ich kann nicht mehr, ich habe schon alles geprüft was ich kenne. Und ein bisschen im Bios umgestellt aber es bringt einfach nichts.

Ich würde mich sehr über eine schnelle Antwort freuen.

MfG Olek


----------

